# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Je lichaam zuiveren met fruit

## FRANCOIS580

Je lichaam zuiveren van alle giftige afvalstoffen is onmisbaar voor een goede gezondheid. Je lichaam ontgiften kan je op vele manieren, maar de natuurlijke middelen om dat te doen zijn veruit het doeltreffendst en zeker ook het gezondst. En met wat kan je je lichaam gezonder ontgiften dan met fruit, zeker nu het lekkere zomerfruit volop in aantocht is. Welke fruitsoorten zijn aan te raden om je lichaam te ontgiften en te zuiveren van alle mogelijke giftige afvalstoffen als gevolg van een ongezonde voeding en van de vele processen die constant in je lichaam plaatsvinden?

Velen kiezen voor de harde aanpak om hun lichaam te bevrijden van alle mogelijke toxische afvalstoffen en gebruiken daarvoor allerlei peperdure voedingssupplementen, shakes en maaltijdvervangers. Je lichaam op de zachte manier aanpakken is echter de enige juiste manier om alle gifstoffen te verwijderen. Hoe minder je je lichaam zuivert, hoe vlugger vermoeidheid de kop opsteekt en hoe meer moeite je hebt om je te concentreren.

Dat zijn allemaal signalen waarmee je lichaam je wil duidelijk maken dat het alle gif onmogelijk zelf nog kan verwerken en verwijderen. Kiezen we hierbij voor de harde aanpak met Detox, of gaan we voor de zachte aanpak met fruit?

*Afvalstoffen en overgewicht*
Ontgiften met fruit wordt steeds populairder. Fruit is rijk aan allerlei onmisbare en gezonde voedingsstoffen zoals vitaminen, mineralen en antioxidanten. Het is niet alleen uitstekend voor een gezonde reinigingskuur, ook je lichaamsgewicht doet er zijn voordeel mee. Overweeg je zoals zovelen een of ander dieet om de komende maanden met een strakke en slanke buik te kunnen pronken, dan is zo’n zuiverende fruitkuur dé gedroomde basis van een gezond en efficiënt dieet.

*Druivenkuur*
Om het even welke fruitsoort komt in aanmerking voor het gezond ontgiften van je lichaam, maar druiven staan ongetwijfeld bovenaan de lijst. Ze zijn niet alleen een uitstekend reinigingsmiddel, maar ook voedzaam en een leverancier van extra energie en vitaliteit, twee factoren die bij vele reinigingskuren al wel eens in het gedrang komen. Eén kilo druiven levert zevenhonderd calorieën, vooral suikers. Ze bevatten ook hoge concentraties minerale zouten zoals kalium, fosfor, silicium, calcium en ijzer. Druiven barsten van allerlei vitaminen waaronder vooral vitaminen A en C, alle vitaminen van de B-familie en aan tannines, flavonoïden en polyfenolen, goed voor hart en bloedvaten.

*Relaxerende werking*
Een reinigingskuur met druiven is dus zéker gezond. Ze bevatten ook heel wat voedingsvezels met een sterk relaxerende werking, en dat is hoofdzaak voor een efficiënte schoonmaak, vooral dan van je darmen. Zo’n druivenkuur zorgt voor een gezonde.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Druiven zijn heerlijk!

----------

